# What do you think of this?



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

I've redone the Nubian part of my website, to where now when you click on the "Nubians" link it sort of takes you into a whole new site. What do you think of the set up? Ideas? And how do you like my new design?

http://www.shekinahspringsfarm.com

Thanks!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I like it! :thumbup: It's sooo pretty!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Wow thats really nice!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you! So is it easy to navigate through the 2 sites and all?


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

:thumb: Nice website, easy to navigate. Pics are nice and clear.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you for the imput.


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

You site is really nice! I love how you have it set up and the graphics and pictures are great. :thumbup:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I love your site, always have though. It is very professional-looking, just all-together really nice. 

Just curious. . . . the pic on your Herd Sires page is a doe. Your sire's dam?? :shrug: 

Also, not sure if you meant to put the links to email and home on the left side of the page. Maybe you could center it so it kind of stands out more?? Not a big deal, it looks fine the way it is, just not sure if you wanted it centered. With our site, sometimes I will center something and then when it is published, they publish it not centered, so I have to go back and fix it.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Yup it's my bucks Dam...maybe I should put that on there.  

I'm still working on the Home page...so I'll probably change up those links before I'm through. 

Thank you very much, those are things I needed to know!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Would you mind sticking Gauger and Destiny in an airmail envelope for me ... lol

You have some lovely Boer does. 

Your Nuby sire's dam is outstanding. I'm not into Nubies because I just dont think as a breed they have got there with quality to compete with the Swiss breeds, but wow she is one Nubian that I would like to own!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you Keren.  I'm glad you like them.


----------

